# spotlight for 8 acrs



## mgw12 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi , I am brand new to this forum and in fact I know nothing about spotlights so please forgive my ignorance to ALL ASPECTS OF LIGHTING, POWER AND RANGE.

I live in a rural area on 8 acres that is shaped like a football field.

Our home is basically on the back 3 acres.

I can see my entire property from our patio roof as well as 2 other high locations on the property.

Ideally I need/want a spotlight that can be focused up to at least 5-6 acres. It has to also be portable so that I can walk with it, take it in my truck and carry to my roof if needed.

I have no clue on cost or where to start so I kindly will take any advice, knowledge and recommendations.

Thank you in advance for your kind help in this matter & in the meantime I will be sifting through this forum to glean what I can from a subject that is way beyond my knowledge! I'm so glad this forum was recommended to me.


----------



## BVH (Dec 2, 2018)

My parents 5 acre property measured 660' x 330' so I'm guessing you want to be able to light up a target up to about 700' in front of your house by about 400' wide, 200' each side of centerline. Would that be correct?


----------



## mgw12 (Dec 2, 2018)

BVH said:


> My parents 5 acre property measured 660' x 330' so I'm guessing you want to be able to light up a target up to about 700' in front of your house by about 400' wide, 200' each side of centerline. Would that be correct?




Well I would not go so far as to say "target" but that sounds right..sure


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 3, 2018)

Go in here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54

You can check out the BLF GTvn. If that doesn't work for you, you can email Vinh from SkyLumen and ask for his recommendation. He's the guy to go to when you need throws and boost.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 3, 2018)

acebeam, x80


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 6, 2018)

I would say that any light you look at the claims more than 700m range per F1 testing should meet your needs.


----------



## rd65 (Dec 10, 2018)

If you use Ryobi or Dewalt cordless tools they both offer a LED spotlight that uses same batteries as their other tools. A battery that can be quickly changed along with access to a battery that is most likely always charged.


----------



## Kean (Nov 22, 2019)

Any of the ultra-throwers (UT) that can spec out to 700 to 2000 meters will do the job. You mentioned 5-6 acres so at 60 meters for one acre that's 300 to 400 meters. Be careful of the high powered wide beam lights like the Acebeam X80 (mentioned elsewhere in this post) as it has tremendous output but because the beam profile is so wide it will make everything in the first 100 meters blindingly bright and not give you any ability to see past that. It's useless and a very gimmicky flashlight. Acebeam makes several throwers that will do a great job. My favorite is the T-27 because it's small for it's size and gets out past 1000 meters so 400 meters for you is a piece of cake.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 22, 2019)

x80 reviews and beamshots
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/55987


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 16, 2020)

Timothybil said:


> I would say that any light you look at the claims more than 700m range per F1 testing should meet your needs.



I would go 1400+ meters with that rating. It's a very tiny amount of light to meet that spec at the given distance. I've found that half the number gives me a better idea of how usable the light will be.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm going to throw something different into the mix. I recently purchased the Pelican 9410L with a diffusor as an accessory. It is an amazing thrower and will light up everything you need and more. I have 10 acres and it is 1200' to the back and it lights it up easily. With the diffusor on, their is no hotspot and it floods half the field. Been using this to play fetch with the dog at night. Very portable ...check it out.


----------



## Mr. LED (Jan 17, 2020)

Maybe take a look at the new Noctigon K1. It’s small and throws enough for the range you need. The BLF GT is nice but huge and uses too many batteries.


----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 17, 2020)

The acebeam k75 is a compact handheld searchlight. Running eco mode on turbo gives plenty of output and more then enough throw for large areas. Great quality light.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 17, 2020)

This thread is and has been dead. Gets bumped every so often for whatever reason. Good info but OP obviously isn’t coming back.


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 24, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> This thread is and has been dead. Gets bumped every so often for whatever reason. Good info but OP obviously isn’t coming back.


To me that means it isn't really dead and should continue. People are still finding it interesting enough to talk about, and as you said the information is still good even if the original poster isn't coming back. Is it better to revive this or for someone with the same question to make another one with the same topic?


----------



## HarryN (Mar 16, 2020)

Unicorn said:


> To me that means it isn't really dead and should continue. People are still finding it interesting enough to talk about, and as you said the information is still good even if the original poster isn't coming back. Is it better to revive this or for someone with the same question to make another one with the same topic?



Personally I think that it is ideal to continue threads like this vs have 1000s of threads with essentially the same question.


----------

